# Carting



## WTFCas (Jan 20, 2012)

I have been seriously considering carting with Saint and Domo. It seems to be the only option as far as doing any kind of work with them and those two really seem to need a job to do.

We live far away from any parks or other dog training facilities. While we live in the country we don't allow our dogs to roam around to burn off energy since the farmers can shoot any dog on their property and we live less than a mile from a major highway. Our options are limited to hand walking and flirt poling with the dogs. Since Domo is a Rottie X I thought he would be suited to carting. I just am not sure about how to get him used to the cart or to get him to move forward with me behind him. I'm looking for the basics to get started really. I'm a very small person so I know that if the cart was balanced properly that both dogs would have no problem pulling my weight.

If anyone has any experience with carting or stories to tell I would love to hear them!


----------



## L Kathryn (Feb 27, 2012)

When I was a kid we had a Siberian Husky who we taught to pull a little wagon. We started by putting the harness on her and walking with the wagon beside/behind her with lots of praise and treats. Once she got that down, we attached her to the wagon and walked her around like that, then added weight. Once she was comfortable with all of that - a few hours later - we walked behind her and told her to go ahead and threw a treat. Praised her when she went and repeated with the command go ahead. After a few days and a truck load of treats, we had her moving forward at go ahead and steered her with leashes on both sides of her collar and treat throws - we didn't get around to teaching left and right. My sister and I were only six and seven, so getting her to that point was more than thrilling and we were impatient to get going!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Not the type of carting you were talking about. This is what my dogs consider carting to be.











my JRT is such a hog when I get this out. She thinks she has to go everytime!


----------

